# Pricing Meat Goats



## gingersnap (Dec 20, 2012)

What exactly does pricing on the hoof mean? Do you price by this method or a different method?

Thanks!


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

It means the lice weight of the animal,other method would be hanging weight after it is gutted and skinned


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

Live weight


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Yep, live weight.


----------



## gingersnap (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Agree


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I sell a few kids off farm for the freezer, and I price them on the hoof.


----------

